# Show me your Orient Star (or Royal Orient)



## Watch_ME

Hi there!

Orient Star is a rare beauty in the watch enthusiasts' world....thus let's gather here and show your Stars!! (please with Ref. Nr.)

WZ0091ER










WZ0091EL


----------



## daniel9399

SDJ00001B







The Stars You Seek at Watchuseek, is the Star Seeker by Orient Star.


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0011DG



WZ0041FR



WZ0061EJ



WZ0101EJ



Michael


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there , my only orient star the somes 






Cheers . DW.


----------



## merl

the black Somes


----------



## johnnycasaba

Standard date, first and only Orient:


----------



## Watch_ME

Great watches so far! We need more


----------



## daniel9399

Yeah....Orient Star/Royal owners, bring the rain!


----------



## Benny P

Here's a little Retrograde action:








Thinking of putting it on a strap for dressier occasions. Anyone have some leather on their Retrograde?


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Couple of mine:-


Orient Air Diver (BW) 02 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Air Diver (BW) 04 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Pair 04 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Orient Pair 05 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro

WZ0081FD


----------



## hans caravan

I have two Orient Stars. I'll try and remember to get some photos up for this thread.

WZ0091EL


----------



## Watch_ME

great! Looking Forward to!


----------



## HighExpectations

This ?


----------



## HighExpectations

It's a WZ0091EF

The WZ0081EF, white dial version, also looks pretty nice in it's own way:


----------



## daniel9399

I was thinking that I'm getting colour-blinded by Orient Stars...show them in colours!


----------



## Krosya

I never remember the model numbers and often dont know them, but here are some:

Somes Gold:


Vintage Royal:




OS GMT Limited Edition made for the World Baseball Classic 06 - impossible to find watch:


Old OS Gold Tank watch - very rare model:







Modern OS Classic


----------



## anzac1957

Vintage Royal Calendar Orient..










Orient World Heritage LE with Orient Star Royal movement..










Orient Stars..




























Cheers


----------



## shortbread

There are so many beautiful watches in this thread.

I just bought myself this classic. My first Orient and probably not my last!


----------



## ivandobski

chriscentro said:


> WZ0081FD


Did you take the 2nd pic yourself?


----------



## skywatch

Blue Somes









~'58-60 Vintage Royal Orient









And a page in "Japan Domestic Watch Vol.11" showing that watch and movement


----------



## anzac1957

skywatch said:


> Blue Somes
> 
> View attachment 1128840
> 
> 
> ~'58-60 Vintage Royal Orient
> 
> View attachment 1128838
> 
> 
> And a page in "Japan Domestic Watch Vol.11" showing that watch and movement
> 
> View attachment 1128837


Very nice vintage Royal Orient.. Must see if I can find one to go with my Royal Calendar Orient from 1961..


----------



## T. Wong

Just found this one used and bought it: Orient Star (2011), WZ0251EL gold version. 22J, 38.5mm wide...nice dresser for the collection!


by plant by thianwong1, on Flickr

seethruback3 by thianwong1, on Flickr

and here is an older model, again found used for $80. It has the presentation back too, auto and handwinding...

Orient large dial top by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Watch_ME

Great stars! Gimme more stars (or royals)


----------



## skippington

Star Seeker







Somes







Standard Date


----------



## TokyoLunch

Got this yesterday.... was on sale so I couldn't say No.... :-d


----------



## T. Wong

handheldview2 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## richt

johnnycasaba said:


> Standard date, first and only Orient:
> View attachment 1114434


Loving this one Face looks like Omega Aqua Terra 
Which model is this please and is it stilll current

Regards
RichT


----------



## TokyoLunch

richt said:


> Loving this one Face looks like Omega Aqua Terra
> Which model is this please and is it stilll current
> 
> Regards
> RichT


this?
DV02003W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Fomenko

Wife's Orient Star


----------



## TokyoLunch

TokyoLunch said:


> this?
> DV02003W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


hehe. Just noticed this was on the cover of the catalog I grabbed when I got the one above!


----------



## Sol Invictus




----------



## richt

TokyoLunch said:


> this?
> DV02003W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


Thanks its quite a bit more expensive than my Mako and Ascend but i guess its Sapphire and coated etc

At least it can still be bought new

Regards
RichT


----------



## Defiant4Ever

richt said:


> Thanks its quite a bit more expensive than my Mako and Ascend but i guess its Sapphire and coated etc
> 
> At least it can still be bought new
> 
> Regards
> RichT


Around $450 via FromJapan FJ Item Search Engine | FROMJAPAN.

$499 here watches88. ORIENT STAR Classic Automatic Collection DV02003W (WZ0061DV). Ask Louis,service at watches88.com, for a deal.


----------



## MP83

I just ordered an Orient Star WZ0101ER (aka "explorient"). I would had prefer the black version but I found a brand new white one and the price was right. I ordered it through a Japanese agent, so it's going to be at least a couple weeks until I get the watch, let's see how that goes...


----------



## Mediocre

Recent arrival


----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Retrograde. I really like this watch. A lot of watch for the money.


----------



## TKnova

MP83 said:


> I just ordered an Orient Star WZ0101ER (aka "explorient"). I would had prefer the black version but I found a brand new white one and the price was right. I ordered it through a Japanese agent, so it's going to be at least a couple weeks until I get the watch, let's see how that goes...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1353843


I thought that watch was discontinued? Only thing holding me back from the standard date is the 50m water. So this would be the sweet spot. Please update when u get it.


----------



## MP83

TKnova said:


> I thought that watch was discontinued? Only thing holding me back from the standard date is the 50m water. So this would be the sweet spot. Please update when u get it.


It is a discontinued model indeed, I just found a store in Yahoo auctions Japan that had one NOS. I'll put some pics up and a review once I get it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## spuds288

Just got a Steveo strap to go with the Starseeker. Turned out a lot better than I was expecting.









And trying to play around to show the depth of the dial...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pogiguy

I now have two Orient Stars in my collection and I am very pleased with them. They have unique and stylish design, the quality is very good, and the value is fantastic.

My first was a white faced Star Seeker:


And then I just picked up a Classic:


----------



## rfortson

spuds288 said:


> Just got a Steveo strap to go with the Starseeker. Turned out a lot better than I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you get the Orient deployant buckle? I'd like to get one in case I decide to put my Retrograde on a strap. I'd prefer a Star-branded buckle, but not sure where to find one.


----------



## extads72

My Orient Star GMT PVD Finish...Japan Domestic Model I think...









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## spuds288

rfortson said:


> Where did you get the Orient deployant buckle? I'd like to get one in case I decide to put my Retrograde on a strap. I'd prefer a Star-branded buckle, but not sure where to find one.


I was unable to find an Orient Star Deployant also. This is from one of the Semi-Skeleton Rally watches, CFT00003D, a 20mm buckle.


----------



## MP83

MP83 said:


> I just ordered an Orient Star WZ0101ER (aka "explorient"). I would had prefer the black version but I found a brand new white one and the price was right. I ordered it through a Japanese agent, so it's going to be at least a couple weeks until I get the watch, let's see how that goes...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1353843


I got the watch last Friday and so far I'm pretty impressed, the build quality is great and it wears quite large, probably due to the white face and the domed crystal. That said, I have a 6.75 wrist and I only had to remove 2 links from the bracelet, so for people that have larger wrists an aftermarket oyster bracelet may be a good option. Also the clasp is kind of small and only has 2 micro adjustment positions.


----------



## Tzimisces

1961 Royal Orient Showerproof.









Retrograde.









Vintage OS Dynamic.


----------



## Watch_ME

very cool dress OS!


----------



## Picture-esque

My newly bought OrientStar Open heart! I'm loving the subtle sunburst dial pattern, although you can't really pick it out in this photograph.


----------



## PetitP

Hello all, 
I am a Frenchy living in The Netherlands and since a few minutes now, member of the forum  (though for quite a while reading the Orient threads).

Well, not only new member....I can finally write a message as I proudly got myself an Orient Star Classic last week... yeah!!!!
It took me a while to take that step...first hesitating with the Bambino, and then decided to take a step further and go for an O.Star after seeing the prices offered by Creations Watches.
(ordered at Creations Watches during weekend, left Singapore with DHL on monday morning and arrived directly at my office in The Netherlands on tuesday at 2 p.m..... incredibly fast !!). 
Here it is 
(due to lack of tools and lack of skills, I did not managed to set the wristband to right size.....so switched temporarly to an old leather band taken out of a Casio...not the right size but it will do for the time being).

I must say that I love it, in particular the way reflection changes upon different lightning b-)

As it arrived (in a M-Force boxe... :roll: )









The traditional wrist shots :


----------



## Bezelbub

YFH02001S Retro Future Camera Orientstar


----------



## mft4

Welcome to the forum, and a big congrats on your beautiful watch.


PetitP said:


> Hello all,
> I am a Frenchy living in The Netherlands and since a few minutes now, member of the forum  (though for quite a while reading the Orient threads).
> 
> Well, not only new member....I can finally write a message as I proudly got myself an Orient Star Classic last week... yeah!!!!
> It took me a while to take that step...first hesitating with the Bambino, and then decided to take a step further and go for an O.Star after seeing the prices offered by Creations Watches.
> (ordered at Creations Watches during weekend, left Singapore with DHL on monday morning and arrived directly at my office in The Netherlands on tuesday at 2 p.m..... incredibly fast !!).
> Here it is
> (due to lack of tools and lack of skills, I did not managed to set the wristband to right size.....so switched temporarly to an old leather band taken out of a Casio...not the right size but it will do for the time being).
> 
> I must say that I love it, in particular the way reflection changes upon different lightning b-)
> 
> As it arrived (in a M-Force boxe... :roll: )
> 
> The traditional wrist shots :


----------



## Brooke3

How is it possible that we haven't seen the most beautiful Star yet&#8230;









From my Droid Mini on Tapatalk


----------



## PetitP

[QUOTE = mft4; 7553238]. Bienvenue sur le forum, et un grand bravo pour votre belle montre [/ QUOTE]

Many thanks


----------



## Watch_ME

that one is stunning! I like the blue / white combination...very clean!

Cheers!


----------



## TomsV8

My first automatic watch !

Gifted by my beloved wife. She don't know what she had started 
















I am in search for an original OS deployment clasp .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Brooke3 said:


> How is it possible that we haven't seen the most beautiful Star yet&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my Droid Mini on Tapatalk


Greetings, sweet sister...


----------



## Pete26

Orient Star WZ0271EL


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Neuromancer said:


> Greetings, sweet sister...
> View attachment 5734018


Can't beat a threesome :


----------



## MadMrB

To keep with the Classic theme (EL05004W & EL05002B):


----------



## U_Devrim

My first Orient Star.. a little shiny beauty..


----------



## Krosya




----------



## clownefish

Love the classy vintage look of the OS Classic. Have the Sandcrawler there for tech contrast, maybe the Jawas will yank it off my wrist!


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## StrappedUp

Finally got round to fitting a brown strap on my Vintage Skeleton in the shape of a Di Modell Croco Bentley.
Very pleased with both watch and strap.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Orient Star skeleton models are the only skeleton models I've seen that might be worth wearing. Nice watch!


----------



## Memento Vivere

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Can't beat a threesome :


What kind of strap is that in the last pic? I must know!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Memento Vivere said:


> What kind of strap is that in the last pic? I must know!


 Fluco Perlrochen - polished stingray skin.


----------



## Dan83bz

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 5831482


I hope you're not getting ready to burn them at the stake?

BTW, what straps you have on them? By the looks of the buckle on the Orient, it's a Hirsch? Both have curved ends...must've cost a pretty penny :think: Really like the look of the Orient on that strap!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## BlackrazorNZ

"And now for something completely different..."


----------



## MadMrB

New blue Classic:


----------



## MadMrB

Classic on a polished mesh:







I'm still trying to decide if it should stay on the mesh or go back on leather :-s


----------



## CristobalGordo

MadMrB said:


> Classic on a polished mesh:
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if it should stay on the mesh or go back on leather :-s


Don't decide- just keep changing out the straps whenever you feel like it! It only takes a few minutes.


----------



## limbas21

Hi, do any of info on the lug to lug length for the retrograde?
Thankd

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

limbas21 said:


> Hi, do any of info on the lug to lug length for the retrograde?
> Thankd


Retrograde is 46mm lug to lug:







I hope this helps.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## TimeZone.72

It's been a great pleasure looking at all the Orient Stars here. Please keep them coming in! By the way it'll be great if you guys can also post pictures of your OSs with different straps.


----------



## HamnJam

TimeZone.72 said:


> It's been a great pleasure looking at all the Orient Stars here. Please keep them coming in! By the way it'll be great if you guys can also post pictures of your OSs with different straps.


I concur! I have an Orient Star Classic coming in the mail and am looking for new strap ideas.


----------



## MadMrB

Love this OS Standard Date, great on stainless and leather IMO:




























DV02003W


----------



## Watch_ME

nice!


----------



## glassmandave

Beautiful! What strap/clasp combo is this?


MadMrB said:


> Love this OS Standard Date, great on stainless and leather IMO:
> View attachment 6216521
> 
> View attachment 6216529
> 
> View attachment 6216537
> 
> View attachment 6216545
> 
> DV02003W


----------



## MadMrB

glassmandave said:


> Beautiful! What strap/clasp combo is this?


The strap came from the UK site WatchWorx and was also on Amazon (although more expensive) - The clasp is from my Orient Polaris DJ05002B that I put on a stainless jubilee bracelet.


----------



## bourmb

I with they still made the OS Sports model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam

Like those Orients! Here's mine on a NATO


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## StartSomething

Krosya said:


>


That is a very nice watch, thanks for sharing!
I find that model particularly attractive, especially the closed, engraved/structured caseback.

I still think it's a pity that they mothballed the OS Royal line.

Best
H


----------



## joshposh

Just bought this. Unbelievably nice finish.


----------



## StartSomething

joshposh said:


> Just bought this. Unbelievably nice finish.


A very exquisite piece indeed, many thanks for sharing!
Now how about doing a nice review to show off all the qualities of the watch? ;-)

Best
H


----------



## Krosya




----------



## joshposh

Review posted in another orient star thread.


----------



## Rakumi

Krosya said:


>


What is the name of this model? Is this a Royal Orient or Orient Star? I never seen on that said Orient Star Royal altogether like that.


----------



## Rakumi

joshposh said:


> Just bought this. Unbelievably nice finish.


Please, more photos! Also, as another poster suggested, make a review of this watch. I have been really trying to read into Royal Orient and I see very little information about them. It is hard to get an idea of where they fall in terms of quality and what people think of them.


----------



## joshposh

Here is the review and photos for the Royal orient.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/how....html#/forumsite/20758/topics/716992?page=400


----------



## Krosya

Rakumi said:


> What is the name of this model? Is this a Royal Orient or Orient Star? I never seen on that said Orient Star Royal altogether like that.


WZ0011FC. before they made current line of Royals, these watches were marked as OS Royals.


----------



## Rakumi

So I see there are 2 different models, one about 1k more than the other. But they seem the same, what is the difference in quality?
WE0021EK, WE0041EK


----------



## Krosya

Rakumi said:


> So I see there are 2 different models, one about 1k more than the other. But they seem the same, what is the difference in quality?
> WE0021EK, WE0041EK


As far as I can tell - 41EK is a newer design compares to 21EK. Not sure if its better, just different. 41EK may be slightly larger - not sure, just the way it looks on pics.

As far as WZ0011FC vs WE0021EK - first one (older, OSR) doesnt have manual wind, just a second hand hack, solid back vs see through on 21EK and slightly different face markings - not OSR, but just Royal and a crown emblem vs OS emblem.


----------



## xInZax

Been chasing this beauty for awhile. Never could find it at a good price, until now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer Espada

My latest acquisition. I think I'm in love&#8230;


----------



## Rakumi

xInZax said:


> Been chasing this beauty for awhile. Never could find it at a good price, until now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is that?


----------



## MadMrB

Rakumi said:


> What model is that?


Orient Star Standard Date, Model No: DV02003W - I have been told that this is now discontinued, so if you are considering one they may not be readily available for much longer.


----------



## xInZax

MadMrB said:


> Orient Star Standard Date, Model No: DV02003W - I have been told that this is now discontinued, so if you are considering one they may not be readily available for much longer.


Yeah, it took me awhile to find one at a good price. There are still a few around online, though they sell around $500 on average. Creationwatches had them for $365 for awhile, which I missed. Seems they no longer have them in stock. If you search WZ0061DV, you can find a few around $400.


----------



## Nghiacongtu0509

My lovely watch


----------



## adeyman

Modern "semi skeleton"


----------



## rfortson

Nghiacongtu0509 said:


> My lovely watch
> View attachment 6732906


Wow, that's gorgeous! What model is that?

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Well, since I stupidly sold my Retrograde, I bought the Star Seeker as a replacement. Just a great watch!




























Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## T. Wong

Here is a nice little Orient Star from around the year 2000, when the font was this older style. This is a midsize model with see-through back.
Orient oblique angle dial good by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DragonAce




----------



## T. Wong

orient full dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## rfortson

Just picked this up last week. I love it! Orient Star Classic.

OSC-1 by Russ, on Flickr

OSC-9 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## sting9154

One watch, one man.


----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## Spindel




----------



## ryguy87

Spindel said:


> View attachment 8075890


Beautiful piece!


----------



## Spindel

ryguy87 said:


> Beautiful piece!


Yeah I think so to, I'm also really impressed with the detail work and overall finish of the watch.


----------



## squash master

DragonAce said:


> View attachment 7335090


I really like that ostrich strap on your Classic. Can you post any more pics to show it off better?


----------



## vdkhoa99

orient star are very very beautiful. I must have one someday


----------



## arislan

Love the dome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

Decisions decisions


----------



## Krosya




----------



## ayung

OS GMT JDM

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

The dial looks like a vintage watch when the lighting is right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

WZ0071DJ


----------



## Wildmans85

green_pea said:


> WZ0071DJ


Awesome watch, definitely on my wish list.


----------



## MariuszD

Indeed this GMT is very nice, but grey limited version is even better.

And here another one from my collection


----------



## mapotofu




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Fanat

I don't wear it with face inside, but did it just for picture


----------



## darklight111




----------



## darklight111




----------



## steadyrock

Kaizer Espada said:


> My latest acquisition. I think I'm in love&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 6608322
> 
> 
> View attachment 6608330
> 
> 
> View attachment 6608338


Holymother. THAT is GORGEOUS! Beats the Seiko Cocktail Time by an imperial mile. What model is that?!? Congratulations on that beauty.


----------



## StrappedUp

My OS skeleton (WZ0021DX) squaring off against the GS


----------



## gkirle

Orient Star Handwind - WZ0011DD



steadyrock said:


> Holymother. THAT is GORGEOUS! Beats the Seiko Cocktail Time by an imperial mile. What model is that?!? Congratulations on that beauty.


----------



## darklight111

New shoes for the Standard Date. Black is nice but I've found this brown strap more refined.


----------



## MP83

The explorient twins again









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## lgh0525

darklight111 said:


> New shoes for the Standard Date. Black is nice but I've found this brown strap more refined.


That combo is stunning, although i see your point.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525

Just got my Orient Star SD


----------



## lgh0525




----------



## Jason9090

My newest one


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## green_pea

ninzeo said:


>


looking good! was thinking of selling mine but don't think i can part with it!


----------



## ninzeo

green_pea said:


> looking good! was thinking of selling mine but don't think i can part with it!


Thanks! I like the dial a lot but wish the case was a tad less chunky if you know what i mean...


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

In 11 days, i will be wearing this one..................


----------



## Proenski

An older Somes


----------



## kanwingshing

Newly acquired... loving it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## kanwingshing

Sorry guys me again. New strap arrived and I think it's better than bracelet! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

bensdaddyjoe said:


> In 11 days, i will be wearing this one..................
> 
> 
> View attachment 11076186


Cool! Curious to hear what you think about it...


----------



## AntFarm

I currently only have this one but have owned and sold the two sports below.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

kanwingshing said:


> Sorry guys me again. New strap arrived and I think it's better than bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice.The Star Classic looks much better on a leather strap than on the bracelet. They're too delicate for the bracelet Orient puts on them.


----------



## green_pea

WZ0051DV


----------



## sinner777




----------



## chipmiester

Love my orient star gmt just wish they had made the hour and minute hands blue or black to make reading the time easier in low or artificial light lume is good but dont last very long.









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

ninzeo said:


> Thanks! I like the dial a lot but wish the case was a tad less chunky if you know what i mean...


that is the only thing i can pick wrong with it, its very tall!


----------



## chipmiester

Well my orient star gmt has changed slightly i can now read the time 😄









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Thats nice.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Love the Dial on that one.


----------



## darklight111

Another picture


----------



## FabianChong

Freshly bought from Tokyo!


----------



## epicfalz

My first orient









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

An old piece from 1999 to 2000


----------



## bk_market

Kevin22 said:


> An old piece from 1999 to 2000


wow that dial color though...


----------



## Kevin22

you can call it pink or salmon. I like how unique it is


----------



## green_pea

never seen a salmon coloured orient before,very unique!


----------



## Kevin22

thanks, got it from a Korean seller as a vintage piece


----------



## mythless

My Royal Orient WZ0021EG.


----------



## green_pea

Just got this new $10 bracelet, cant handle the original bracelet, just didnt suit


----------



## zuiko

My first Orient and probably not the last...


----------



## hellowin

OS World Time


----------



## bk_market

mythless said:


> My Royal Orient WZ0021EG.


Very cool watch. Look similar to my orient star classic. Are they same dimension?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

mythless said:


> My Royal Orient WZ0021EG.


when was this produced? to me ROYAL ORIENT is for sure a better name!


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## skx389

ChristopherChia said:


>


Beautiful piece

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_I'm sporting this beautifully executed affordable classic for today...

*Orient Star Classic*
Made in Japan
Automatic with hand-wind and hacking
40 hours power reserve with indicator
Domed crystal
38.5mm case w/o crown 
Currently on vintage soft dark brown leather














































No compromise, it is simply beautiful.
Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
~v~​_


----------



## sokolow

My favorite OS. I like this open heart. He's join to the rest of family. Great like EDC.


----------



## quarzaro

Finally my first Orient and I am very impressed. It is almost impossible to do the dial justice on pictures.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## victorarmd

new Orient Stars









Mechanical Moon Phase | ORIENT STAR | ?????

SEMI SKELETON | ORIENT STAR | ?????


----------



## ronragus

victorarmd said:


> new Orient Stars
> 
> View attachment 12051810
> 
> 
> Mechanical Moon Phase | ORIENT STAR | ?????
> 
> SEMI SKELETON | ORIENT STAR | ?????


The open heart ruined the design big time

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorarmd

True, would have worked just fine without the open heart. Nonetheless, nice to see new stuff from them


----------



## Eran

Wow, that moon-phase could have been perfect without the open heart! I don't know why the keep doing it. Just compare the Somes open heart with the one I have (that for some reason seems to be a lot rarer).


----------



## sinner777




----------



## ronragus

sinner777 said:


>


Odd combination but works

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## victorarmd

Naked. Going back to the OEM strap









Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman

???

What did you have it on?



victorarmd said:


> Naked. Going back to the OEM strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorarmd

Bosman said:


> ???
> 
> What did you have it on?


Rios 1931
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=33611906

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman

I'm a big fan of RIOS1931, did you not like the it? What model is that?

I have the louisiana in mocha on my OSC currently, also own the Hanava "Pig skin" in cognac.



victorarmd said:


> Rios 1931
> What Orient You Wearing Today - Page 529
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorarmd

It's the RIOS1931 Mocha "Springfield" and I really like it but now it's the Flieger's turn to enjoy it for a while.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/\\\\\\\\\wruw-thursday-22-june-17-a-4444034-2.html#post43111314


----------



## NicoD

Hi all,

This is my Orient Star Standard Date. I got it a couple of weeks ago from another member of WUS, and it got more wrist time than I thought it would 















All things considered, I consider this watch one of the best in terms of finishing. I knew from reading here and there that Orient Star was above its price point in this regard, but I am amazed at how good it looks |>


----------



## sinner777




----------



## silv




----------



## silv

apologize for poor picture


----------



## mythless

My Orient Star


----------



## Proenski

A bit older Star









Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## jenyang

Those Stars are fine indeed. I wish Orient made them in 41mm.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## steadyrock

A bit of an older pic, but one of my faves.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## arislan

Let us play Spot the star..









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom3091

The OS Classic is the most comfortable watch I've ever worn. Those subtle blue hands really make it stand out


----------



## colincronin

phantom3091 said:


> The OS Classic is the most comfortable watch I've ever worn. Those subtle blue hands really make it stand out


Hey that's a great looking familiar watch! Love when light bounces off the dial... can lead to some unique reflections


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Raku

Here is my new OS Classic.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom3091

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killintime

Cool thread, great pictures!


----------



## wapap

phantom3091 said:


> The OS Classic is the most comfortable watch I've ever worn. Those subtle blue hands really make it stand out


Absolute beauty. Too bad it has a mineral crystal.

View attachment 12529561
View attachment 12529569


----------



## Davo_Aus

I kinda prefer the OS classic on leather 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

I wear mine on everything


----------



## Raku

Here is mine.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

.. Easily "OSC club" to be founded. Watch is really great. I owned one, traded it, than I bought it again. Just tics all the right boxes. If someone told me few years ago my everyday ideal watch would be Japan made 38 mm automatic without lume I would tell him "when hell freeze over" 

Well... It is probably bit cold down there now...


----------



## phantom3091

wapap said:


> Absolute beauty. Too bad it has a mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 12529561
> View attachment 12529569












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Nilez

My WZ0361EL (JDM)


----------



## IronHorseWar

Orient Star Somes on a brown Horween Chromexcel leather strap


----------



## IronHorseWar

Orient Saturation Diver, formerly known as the Orient Star Saturation Diver.

At bottom pictures with the Orient Star Revolver.

Both marvelous watches.


----------



## ninzeo

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111

Very nice GMT Ninzeo !

My SD :


----------



## ninzeo

darklight111 said:


> Very nice GMT Ninzeo !
> 
> My SD :


That one and my GMT are the best Orient Stars that i know of in my opinion...










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHorseWar

Both wrists are mine


----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Shiny under train platform lights









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHorseWar

ninzeo said:


> That one and my GMT are the best Orient Stars that i know of in my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


That power reserve tells another story

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander2

Just something about an OS.


----------



## kazik

new acquisition, long-awaited companion to the black revolver


----------



## Pauel

kazik said:


> new acquisition, long-awaited companion to the black revolver
> 
> View attachment 12944915


What is the reference or model?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kazik

Mad-Hollander said:


> What is the reference or model?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


(Als ik me niet vergeet) this is 2nd or 3rd gen (with hack), because the current (4th) goes with different hands.
One of respected members posted a pic, i'll use it here as well









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

My first ever Orient Star .. love it so much. More to come


----------



## IronHorseWar

kazik said:


> new acquisition, long-awaited companion to the black revolver
> 
> View attachment 12944915












Killer combo. You don't need anymore watches.


----------



## MP83

Orient Star "Explorient" in white









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## MP83

And today the 36mm black explorient









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## kazik

MP83 said:


> And today the 36mm black explorient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

My white star


----------



## darklight111




----------



## phantom3091




----------



## eric.nielsen

What model is this?


darklight111 said:


>


----------



## darklight111

@Eric Nielsen : This is the discontinued Standard Date


----------



## tennesseean_87

rfortson said:


> Just picked this up last week. I love it! Orient Star Classic.
> 
> OSC-1 by Russ, on Flickr
> 
> OSC-9 by Russ, on Flickr


I have this watch in hand as a preemptory commemoration of my ordination. I won't wear it until my ordination service. I believe your pictures are probably a lot of what got me to choose this watch-the gold adds a bit of warmth that I think complements the vintage styling really well, and the background pictures of such well dressed men pushed me over the edge on this coloring! Pics to come in June if all my exams go well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

My Orient Star on vintage blue strap


----------



## rfortson

tennesseean_87 said:


> I have this watch in hand as a preemptory commemoration of my ordination. I won't wear it until my ordination service. I believe your pictures are probably a lot of what got me to choose this watch-the gold adds a bit of warmth that I think complements the vintage styling really well, and the background pictures of such well dressed men pushed me over the edge on this coloring! Pics to come in June if all my exams go well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! Good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri

Just sold this one.


----------



## SilverKid

Here's a pic of my Orient Star / Open Heart.


----------



## Vasily

tennesseean_87 said:


> I have this watch in hand as a preemptory commemoration of my ordination. I won't wear it until my ordination service. I believe your pictures are probably a lot of what got me to choose this watch-the gold adds a bit of warmth that I think complements the vintage styling really well, and the background pictures of such well dressed men pushed me over the edge on this coloring! Pics to come in June if all my exams go well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It is hard for me to justify some dress watch purchases when those occasions would be claimed by my Explorer, but the warmth and style of this particular Orient Star is unique enough that I think it belongs on my shortlist.


----------



## Earthjade

I've seen the rose gold variant of this watch posted (post #113) but not my gold one here (Orient charges different prices for silver, rose gold and gold casings). I like the that in addition to copying the Breguet hands, they also copy the Breguet practice of using "IIII" instead of "IV". I suppose it's because then the watch face is evenly divided into thirds - one third with just "I", one third with "V" and the last third with "X".

The hands reflect the light, but they aren't blued with heat treatment. I don't know for sure, but I suspect Orient coated the metal hands with a type of blue ceramic-glass compound - it's not just paint.

Finally, a back shot since there aren't enough of those. Some nice Côtes de Genève on the rotor and stippling on the back of the main-plate. In the old days, stippling was done to catch dust and particles in the circular grains to avoid it falling into the movement. Now with modern quality controls it's a decorative thing. Have to admit Orient Star does it well:


----------



## green_pea

1


----------



## mythless

Orient Star titanium


----------



## darklight111

I hesitated a lot between these two. Now I have both I can honestly say both are keepers !


----------



## darklight111

I hesitated a lot between these two. Now I have both I can honestly say both are keepers !


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## speedlever

mythless said:


> Orient Star titanium


This is the one I was looking for (but couldn't find). What is the model number?

Here is what I ended up with: (WZ0291EL)


----------



## green_pea




----------



## IronHorseWar

Can't disagree with the GMT


----------



## darklight111




----------



## green_pea




----------



## darklight111




----------



## darklight111




----------



## kyfra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.srivatsan

Behold!


----------



## alF78

Hi there, what model is the one above with roman numerals? Thanks


----------



## Cstokes23




----------



## s.srivatsan

alF78 said:


> Hi there, what model is the one above with roman numerals? Thanks


https://www.orient-watch.com/Collec...ENT-STAR:-Mechanical-Classic-Watch/p/EL09002W


----------



## darklight111




----------



## speedlever

Cstokes23 said:


> View attachment 13371463


What is the model number of this GMT version?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Cstokes23

speedlever said:


> What is the model number of this GMT version?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


The model is: WZ0081DJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975




----------



## MichaelJapan

WZ0031FA


----------



## darklight111




----------



## victorarmd

Off to get serviced. The white dial one bought in 2013 and brown one in 2014. Both are running 4s slow since set 30h ago. Still waiting for Orient to bring back the non Skelton dial Somes with a 40 - 41mm case 









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17

Standard Date on an aftermarket leather strap


----------



## darklight111

Maybe the last picture, I put this for sale in the dedicated thread.


----------



## darklight111

Maybe the last picture, I put this for sale in the dedicated thread.
View attachment 13430991


----------



## green_pea

Really like that strap! works well with the light er dial.
what brand is it?


darklight111 said:


> Maybe the last picture, I put this for sale in the dedicated thread.
> View attachment 13430991


i love this version GMT, wished i could get my hands on one.
what strap is that? originally has a curved one right?


Cstokes23 said:


> View attachment 13371463


----------



## green_pea

Really like that strap! works well with the light er dial.
what brand is it?


darklight111 said:


> Maybe the last picture, I put this for sale in the dedicated thread.
> View attachment 13430991


i love this version GMT, wished i could get my hands on one.
what strap is that? originally has a curved one right?


Cstokes23 said:


> View attachment 13371463


----------



## Samwatch

Orient Star GMT today&#8230;









Michael


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111

green_pea said:


> Really like that strap! works well with the light er dial.
> what brand is it?
> 
> i love this version GMT, wished i could get my hands on one.
> what strap is that? originally has a curved one right?


Sorry mate I haven't seen you post 'til today. This is a strap from german brand Meyhofer, model Billings


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfe

sernsin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch, what reference is this ? Can't find it on Orient's website.


----------



## sernsin

jwolfe said:


> Beautiful watch, what reference is this ? Can't find it on Orient's website.


More than 15 yrs old jdm model WZ0091ER aka explorient. If u lucky enough can get used from japan site. Is kinda RARE. What surprise me is the movement accuracy is better than my new sarb035

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbleback30

First Series Power Reserve in Guilloche Dial ...


----------



## bubbleback30

Special Anniversary "Jupiter" ...


----------



## bubbleback30

First Series (2nd Model) OS WorldTime; circa 2005
(Background my little boy 😁)


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## ConvicTech

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13701763


Which model is this? I am stunned


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Star open heart ❤


----------



## nanoc

My precious!

I can have fun just by trying to get the flash to bounce on the crystal. It's impossible! the AR works really well....


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MP83

The white explorient back on its original bracelet









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## 356746




----------



## Heraisto

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13740283


So blue, blue, blue! Very classy!


----------



## Heraisto

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13740283


So blue, blue, blue! Very classy!


----------



## sernsin

356746 said:


>


Really can't find any similiar dial in the market. Amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Explorient in black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf




----------



## Silvershine

taurnilf said:


> View attachment 13800159


The seller from my local orient store told me that this one has the 6r movement of Seiko instead of the in-house movement of Orient. Could u plz tell me about its accuracy? I really love its look and wanna get one soon enough. Thanks.


----------



## mythless

taurnilf said:


> View attachment 13800159











Movement is not the 6R15 but an Orient, but, still have the magic lever.


----------



## taurnilf

Silvershine said:


> The seller from my local orient store told me that this one has the 6r movement of Seiko instead of the in-house movement of Orient. Could u plz tell me about its accuracy? I really love its look and wanna get one soon enough. Thanks.


Movement is F6N43, which similar to the 6R15 in accuracy (+25〜-15) and power reserve specifications (50 hours). Mine is running around +7 to +8 secs compared to my smartphone.


----------



## Silvershine

mythless said:


> taurnilf said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13800159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13816273
> 
> 
> Movement is not the 6R15 but an Orient, but, still have the magic lever.
Click to expand...




taurnilf said:


> Silvershine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The seller from my local orient store told me that this one has the 6r movement of Seiko instead of the in-house movement of Orient. Could u plz tell me about its accuracy? I really love its look and wanna get one soon enough. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Movement is F6N43, which similar to the 6R15 in accuracy (+25〜-15) and power reserve specifications (50 hours). Mine is running around +7 to +8 secs compared to my smartphone.
Click to expand...

Interestingly, the same model here has F6R42 movement on the specs sheet.


----------



## mythless

According to Orient Japan website, the movement is F6N42.


----------



## taurnilf

The 2 watches above are different models. The blue dialed one was released Sept 2018 and has the F6N43 (50 hours power reserve). The white one has F6N42 (40 hours) and is titanium, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## mythless

Wow, good catch. I did not even noticed that was a different model!


----------



## Eran

the F6 may share some components with 6R (why not, if both companies in the Seiko Epson organization) and possibly shared some of the design process (well, they'd have to if going to share components). But there are clear differences. For once, there isn't a single member of the 6R family that shares the exact F6 specs: 6R15 does not have power reserve sub-dial; 6R20 does but it has also a week-day (not in the F6) and does not have 50 hours reserve... other 6R's have date subdials, not date-wheels.


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

Good bye drynuary!









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Silvershine

taurnilf said:


> View attachment 13800159


I have just bought the exact same one yesterday and it is quite gorgeous. After 24h, it still keep its time well, I didn't even notice any spd gained or lost yet. Quite happy with it.


----------



## IronHorseWar

MP83 said:


> Good bye drynuary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


Explorient FTW. Very underrated watch


----------



## sernsin

My fav orient star

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarcamp

Just got this a couple weeks ago and I absolutely love it. I feel it could be the only watch you need... if you were the kind of person that only needs one watch. 

Star Seeker DJ00001B


----------



## Ike2

IronHorseWar said:


> Explorient FTW. Very underrated watch


So true. I have it with blue dial. It is a beauty and so versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alaskaherb

My favourite Orient, Retro Future.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanyc5

Anyone have a retrograde white dial? Ive been eyeing it up as a dress watch, think it may be a little thick though?


----------



## MP83

I've been wearing my black explorient the last few days









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Understated watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krellef

I just got my SAF02003W 

I put it on a leather strap and I think it looks beautiful!









Sendt fra min TA-1024 med Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

A sleeper watch in my collection


----------



## Pete26

Hopefully another one coming soon









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Mesmerizing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Carbon OS


----------



## geekgeek

Drudge said:


> A sleeper watch in my collection


I didn't know it came in a white dial, very nice!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones

sting9154 said:


> One watch, one man.
> View attachment 7341066


I got the same one for my Wife


----------



## green_pea

anyone pick one of these up?


----------



## Bluejacket




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Green Pea,

I would consider buying one if they made it w/ a regular SS case. I am not a fan of PVD.


----------



## green_pea

^Gurthang54 said:


> Green Pea,
> 
> I would consider buying one if they made it w/ a regular SS case. I am not a fan of PVD.


they do have some other models


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mythless

I cannot believe no one has picked up the WZ0031AF off the sale forum yet. Price is so good and nothing at that price range can compete with the quality that this orient star gives! No affiliation with the seller, of course. You want SARX quality for almost 60% less? Here it is.


----------



## bdpf

My first automatic, my first Orient watch, a BDay present to myself and maybe the watch that started my watch addiction (just got this one 2 weeks ago and I'm already looking at the Orient Star Retrograde)


----------



## GTR83

mythless said:


> I cannot believe no one has picked up the WZ0031AF off the sale forum yet. Price is so good and nothing at that price range can compete with the quality that this orient star gives! No affiliation with the seller, of course. You want SARX quality for almost 60% less? Here it is.


The hands are lumed? I never realized. Orient does make very interesting models. Seiko's dressier pieces leave me feeling flat but Orient ones always interest me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mythless

GTR83 said:


> The hands are lumed? I never realized. Orient does make very interesting models. Seiko's dressier pieces leave me feeling flat but Orient ones always interest me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, they are lumed. Duration is typical Japanese. It is a nice feature to have.


----------



## speedlever

mythless said:


> Yep, they are lumed. Duration is typical Japanese. It is a nice feature to have.


My OS Classic is lumed similar to the above, I can read it all night long...mostly... but it pales in comparison to the lume on my Triton. That bad boy has great lume! Not all Orients are lumed the same.


----------



## moonwalker239

What is the model number?


----------



## Bakulimaw

My first


----------



## Fossilbones

Bakulimaw said:


> My first
> 
> View attachment 14117353


Sorry


----------



## speedy07

Model _WZ0241EL_


----------



## green_pea

GMT!


----------



## Stefek77

Hello


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## TypeSly

Orient Star is is the best kept secret. I hardly wear this, because it's always gleaming. lol


----------



## TypeSly

Sorry repeat post.


----------



## redcat123

OS classic on mesh bracelet, Orient should make the mesh their default bracelet, it match the watch perfectly (vintage yet modern at the same time)


----------



## bubbleback30

TGIS ... yes it's Saturday and time to take off ... 
together with my beloved first series GMT ☺☺☺


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwon

My first star


----------



## Fossilbones




----------



## daogiahieu

Bakulimaw said:


> My first
> 
> View attachment 14117353


This is the most beautiful watch i have ever seen, love it.


----------



## varunmk123

Orient Star Elegant Classic









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## monstrp85

couldn't agree more, love mine


----------



## manson88

Just received yesterday


----------



## Krosya

How about this Orient Star? (In a cake form):


----------



## IronHorseWar

Krosya said:


> How about this Orient Star? (In a cake form):
> 
> View attachment 14516259


Bravo

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvu13

bubbleback30 said:


> TGIS ... yes it's Saturday and time to take off ...
> together with my beloved first series GMT ☺☺☺


What model is that? Does the bezel rotate?


----------



## daogiahieu

My orient Star


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## tennesseean_87

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Fossilbones




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## trott3r

bakulima: whats the size of the bezel on that 42mm? or bigger?
Would like a triton but they are a bit big so this might fit the bill.


----------



## Bakulimaw

trott3r said:


> bakulima: whats the size of the bezel on that 42mm? or bigger?
> Would like a triton but they are a bit big so this might fit the bill.


It is bigger than 42mm, probably larger than the Triton.


----------



## ClarenceJ

Posted on the regular Orient WRUW but it's fitting that there's a thread here too


----------



## Bakulimaw

Bakulimaw said:


> It is bigger than 42mm, probably larger than the Triton.


Got me some Triton and caliper to compare.


----------



## IronHorseWar

Welcome to the party









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CdrShepard

Just joined the club with the Orient Star Classic Elegant (OSCE?) with upgraded 50hr power reserve. I thought these had sapphire on the caseback too but it says "front sapphire" so I guess not? No biggie.


----------



## jenyang

daogiahieu said:


> This is the most beautiful watch i have ever seen, love it.


Very beautiful indeed. While not an Orient Star I always considered the Curator a bridge between Orient and the this OS. Similar markers, date window and dial.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mythless

WZ0031AF in the early winter morning.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Pimporro




----------



## Airlyss

chriscentro said:


>


Sweet looking bezel...very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

At the Baltic Sea, Fischland-Darß-Zingst, with the Outdoor Sports on my wrist


----------



## 60degN

My first Orient Star: the Elegant Classic RE-AU0002S that I bought a couple of months ago. Very happy with it!


----------



## jenyang

chriscentro said:


>


That's a sweet looking diver. Nice hands and proportions, and the bezel isn't grossly wide like many.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Summerfield

My first Orient Star, and second Orient.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## rc2300156

60degN said:


> My first Orient Star: the Elegant Classic RE-AU0002S that I bought a couple of months ago. Very happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 14779453


What a good looking OS! I Bougth the golden one, my first OS after many years looking for one.

Should be arriving in 10days. Can't wait to see it on my hands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Not a usual orient star no date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground

manson88 said:


> Just received yesterday
> View attachment 14505941


that is beautiful!


----------



## v1triol

mythless said:


> WZ0031AF in the early winter morning.
> View attachment 14703703


Beautiful photo of the great watch.


----------



## raistlin

@sernsin Beautiful! If I remember correctly it is HW only?


----------



## mythless

Some low light photo


----------



## rc2300156

First photos with my first Orient Star. I'm in love 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## chuck78




----------



## Anthonius




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Killer looks, your pics are MUCH better than the Orient website. Amazing detail and finishing. Looking your closeup pic the caliber looks like F7G? Is that correct 'cos Orient site shows F7F movement. Just curious.


----------



## Anthonius

Agreed. Real pic is always better than those found at the official website. The details and finishing on this watch actually surprised me in a good way. They are comparable to high end seikos and even gs. Amazing watch for the price.
That is correct. This model uses caliber F7G. While the F7F movt is used by its sibling, the skeleton one without the date window.


----------



## 60degN




----------



## TickTopia

My recently departed Orient Star. I already miss it...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mythless

Out for a walk


----------



## Acolli

gH05t_M4LL said:


> View attachment 14906875


That center one is stunning, wish I could find one. I have the red Kamasu as well! Makes for a great daily driver. We need more red watches, haha.


----------



## rc2300156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## sagar.tolaney

Here is my Orient Star Salmon dial Explorer. It is a rare piece, hard to come by.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6lwdI8HQpr/


----------



## jenyang

Outdoor indoors.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## IronHorseWar

Wow that's gorgeous.

I actually have that middle one I'm looking to sell pretty soon. PM me










Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHorseWar

Acolli said:


> That center one is stunning, wish I could find one. I have the red Kamasu as well! Makes for a great daily driver. We need more red watches, haha.


Referencing this post

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalKid

Action shot


----------



## SndChsr

My RE-AV0003L00B

















Edit: Adding a photo of the exhibition case back.


----------



## mythless

WZ0031AF


----------



## temjiin

mythless said:


> WZ0031AF


That thing seriously plays with the light. Wow.


----------



## temjiin

mythless said:


> WZ0031AF


That thing seriously plays with the light. Wow.


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## CollectorS

IronHorseWar said:


> Welcome to the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Very nice. I have the black dial one. What is your daily deviation? Mine is running really fast (first day of ownership though).


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Darrenraychong

TT OSD on angus jubilee.


----------



## Darrenraychong

TT OSD on angus jubilee


----------



## IronHorseWar

CollectorS said:


> Very nice. I have the black dial one. What is your daily deviation? Mine is running really fast (first day of ownership though).


I've parted with this watch already. 38-40mm would have been perfect, but that 42mm was just too big for me... guess I had an IWC in mind.


----------



## Rickster27b

Very hard to catch the blue in a photo with my new Orient Star Classic Heritage Gothic - it just came in this morning. My first Orient. Fits my 6.5" wrist perfectly. WOW! I am thrilled - it really is quite Gorgeous!


----------



## Davido22

OS GMT on glossy gator.


----------



## winhansse7

Rickster27b said:


> Very hard to catch the blue in a photo with my new Orient Star Classic Heritage Gothic - it just came in this morning. My first Orient. Fits my 6.5" wrist perfectly. WOW! I am thrilled - it really is quite Gorgeous!


Very gorgeous indeed. I was thinking this white dial too, maybe.... Great to see another Heritage here, so far never seen beside mine. Great size, looks pure classy and very elegant timepiece.


----------



## Rickster27b

winhansse7 said:


> Very gorgeous indeed. I was thinking this white dial too, maybe.... Great to see another Heritage here, so far never seen beside mine. Great size, looks pure classy and very elegant timepiece.


Your black dial version is a 'Stunner' in my book. I would have gone for that one except I needed a white dial to balance my collection.. I am not sorry .. it is an outstanding timepiece.

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## winhansse7

Yes. Either color, can't go wrong on this heritage, same like you it's my first orient too then picked two Bambinos, Kamasu, King diver and Dual time. lol. I was going to get Orient Classic watch 1926 too but unfortunately next day got informed that seller sold to other person. It broke my heart and now I only have picture of it on my computer It's one of the rarest Orient 35mm watch. Thank you for reply and hope to see more of your heritage's pic here.



Rickster27b said:


> Your black dial version is a 'Stunner' in my book. I would have gone for that one except I needed a white dial to balance my collection.. I am not sorry .. it is an outstanding timepiece.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rick
> 
> View attachment 15207307


----------



## 60degN

DV02002B


----------



## ronkatct

Elegant Classic


----------



## Rickster27b

I think I have found the right strap for this beauty. Fluco tan pigskin from Holben's Fine Watch Bands

My new Orient Star ClassIc Heritage Gothic (a very elaborate name ... nevertheless a really Gorgeous watch)


----------



## ronkatct

Elegant Classic


----------



## MP83

My favorite Orient star by a long shot









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## ronkatct

Back to Elegant Classic


----------



## JohnM67

Orient Star WZ0011DV:


----------



## ronkatct

Elegant Classic


----------



## 60degN

Seems like I don’t know how to post pics on this new forum anymore...


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

*It's been a long time. I should wear it again.*


----------



## rc2300156

My red lizard for gray days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MP83

Explorient on the rocks









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## huwp




----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT STAR Basic Date Auto 42mm


----------



## Rickster27b

Gothic Star Heritage


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## huwp




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Anthonius




----------



## mythless

Titanium Star


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Star, salmon dial










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Star Retrograde Automatic DE00002W Cal. 40A50


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## MrG

Gothic


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## buddahlou

Basic Date


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Chatoboy

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## huwp




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## aegon




----------



## Ellwood_Blues

Yesterday was her day on my wrist 🥰


----------



## ic3burn

Loving this!









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## MrG




----------



## chopy_ro

Watch_ME said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Orient Star is a rare beauty in the watch enthusiasts' world....thus let's gather here and show your Stars!! (please with Ref. Nr.)
> 
> WZ0091ER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WZ0091EL


Hi !
I don't have one curently, but an Orient Star Retrograde is on my bucket list.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## IronHorseWar

Os Red









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## ic3burn

My OS GMT









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13

The Orient Star Classic is the best alternative to the Seiko Cocktail Time...even better in my opinion

 : my IG : h_zee13









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEmpty

ic3burn said:


> My OS GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I thought it was GS for a sec. Nice watch 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

ic3burn said:


> My OS GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I wish they still made these. Beautiful watch!


----------



## ic3burn

BigEmpty said:


> I thought it was GS for a sec. Nice watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah tbh the quality is quite closed to GS, with a fraction of the price.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnelson293

A rarely seen no-date Orient (Star) - I love it!


----------



## fargelios

Somes


----------



## bnelson293

I still only have the one OS, but I wasn't happy with the pic of it i posted. Hoping this one came out better.


----------



## sickondivers

*Orient Star #Classic #RetroModernism #Horween























*


----------



## sickondivers

*







#OrientStar #Twist-O-Flex*


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Star










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## bnelson293

That’s a great looking watch, Chatoboy. I’ve seen it before but never noticed the onion crown, which is a nice touch. Is that strap stock or did you buy it elsewhere?


----------



## Drudge




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Love the look of your GMT. It would be nice if Orient did a GMT re-issue using the F6/F7 caliber.


----------



## Rickster27b

Gothic Heritage Star on a Martu strap


----------



## bnelson293

There are so many OS designs that would be perfect or near perfect if they didn’t have a date window immediately next to a large numeral. At least that’s my opinion. The Heritage Gothic still looks great.


----------



## AceRimmer

bnelson293 said:


> There are so many OS designs that would be perfect or near perfect if they didn't have a date window immediately next to a large numeral. At least that's my opinion. The Heritage Gothic still looks great.


Agreed.


----------



## AceRimmer

I guess the date window could be worse.


----------



## bnelson293

Yeah I don’t always love 4/4:30 date windows either. What Seiko is that though? I didn’t know they sold any on bund straps.


----------



## AceRimmer

bnelson293 said:


> Yeah I don't always love 4/4:30 date windows either. What Seiko is that though? I didn't know they sold any on bund straps.


It's brand new.

News - Seiko Alpinist Prospex 1959 Re-Creation SJE085J1 SPB241J1


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## AceRimmer

Drudge said:


>


This is such a great looking watch. For a while these were really cheap and I should have snagged one.


----------



## Drudge

AceRimmer said:


> This is such a great looking watch. For a while these were really cheap and I should have snagged one.


I purchased mine when they were practically giving them away


----------



## Chatoboy

fargelios said:


> Somes
> View attachment 15677705
> View attachment 15677706
> View attachment 15677708


Never have seen this model before, cool


----------



## joker354

Blue Retrograde.


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dedan




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ic3burn

GMT on a new strap, my favourite combo so far
 








Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios

Somes


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great looking OS, the case would be perfect for an OS 'turtle' diver. The strap is beautiful. I can't quite make out the dial code, can you post it please?


----------



## JohnM67

This is my only OS.

I need to get at least one more.


----------



## sickondivers

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween















*


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15784772


I have this grey dial variant coming to me in a few months out of japan, won an auction on excess stock I guess some shop had. What a twisted world where orient is doing inhouse movements with 50 hour power reserves, insane finishing, and they are not the go to watch brand for under a grand no questions asked. Looks great, love the black date wheel with the grey.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## TimeDilation

gH05t_M4LL said:


> I have this grey dial variant coming to me in a few months out of japan, won an auction on excess stock I guess some shop had. What a twisted world where orient is doing inhouse movements with 50 hour power reserves, insane finishing, and they are not the go to watch brand for under a grand no questions asked. Looks great, love the black date wheel with the grey.


I couldn't agree more! I absolutely love it and literally feel like I stole it for what it is! It's wonderful! 👍🏻


----------



## huwp

Posted in another thread, but also belonging here:


----------



## nastang87xx

I almost bought the silver one. Really nice looking piece and I don't mind the power reserve dial unlike a lot of other watches that I feel like are placed in weird spots.


----------



## nastang87xx




----------



## Pete26

Not really a star but same quality if not better. My 60th/retirement birthday watch.


----------



## bnelson293

Beautiful! And what a perfect symmetry between your 60th and Orient’s.


----------



## Dieselk

My OS on President bracelet, do yu like this combo 😉?

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPqveYeqCFv/


----------



## debicks

Wow what a dial. And I love this clean design. I wish they would bring it back. Not everything needs a power reserve indicator.


----------



## nastang87xx

This might trigger some ire but I don't know why anyone would buy a SARB with these out on the market.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Proenski

This one is coming up for sale


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Star Salmon










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Up for sale, hasn't been snatched away (yet).


----------



## Pete26

bnelson293 said:


> Beautiful! And what a perfect symmetry between your 60th and Orient's.


Thank you, it's a manual wind with 21 jewelled movement and fantastic quality. I bought it NIB in September from an AD who still had it in stock. He sent me an alarm clock as an added birthday gift.


----------



## filetress

@Proenski this is not a sales corner, or is it?


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## TalkingClock

Great thread. Here's my RE-AU0004B00B


----------



## IronHorseWar

Orient Star Revolver
(also for sale)


----------



## ic3burn

My Orient Star GMT
 








Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Gorgeous Somes model, love the dial color and the strap is killer. Is it a 1st Somes series? I see your logo and brand script are different from Samwatchs' photo. Just curious.


----------



## fargelios

^Gurthang54 said:


> Gorgeous Somes model, love the dial color and the strap is killer. Is it a 1st Somes series? I see your logo and brand script are different from Samwatchs' photo. Just curious.


Thanks.
I bought this watch from the aftermarket and as far as I understand, this is not the earliest edition. I've seen an older model with a more gothic logo design.
By the way, this is not the original strap. This is an excellent copy that my good friend made.


----------



## SkeletonKey

"You might be my Orient Star
'cause you shine on me wherever you are…"
~ Madonna

That's how her song should go!

Here's my Orient Star WZ0091ER


----------



## SkeletonKey

I heard the nickname for this reference MIGHT be "ExplOrient". 
I don't like that; it's disrespectful to Epson, and it's an Orient Star.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Orient Star WZ0091ER


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Orient Star WZ0091ER,
when the sunlight shines on her.


----------



## filetress

Have you tried to wear it on strap?


----------



## naganaga

Star Saturday! This Orient Star JDM edition is just perfect for my small wrist. Lots of little details and very compact and comfortable. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## xj40




----------



## h_zee13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

GMT on leather…


----------



## Kole11

ic3burn said:


> My Orient Star GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer

Samwatch said:


> View attachment 16156422


Awesome.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## filetress

Ou, what is that watch? Mod?


----------



## Moe Mentzentyme

OS Basic Date!


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Dedan




----------



## ^Gurthang54

TD,

Is that your, 'One watch watch to rule them all, One watch to keep them......' photo, very nice effects.


----------



## Moe Mentzentyme

Retrograde on Hirsch Buffalo.


----------



## siomon

WZ0171DA


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67

WZ0031ac.


----------



## epi.is

JohnM252 said:


> WZ0031ac.


Is that the bronze dial ? very rare and very nice.


----------



## JohnM67

epi.is said:


> Is that the bronze dial ? very rare and very nice.


Yes, it's bronze. I think OS describe it as 'ash brown'.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## JohnM67

NOS WZ0091ej.


----------



## sickondivers

*#OrientSTAR #LosAngeles















*


----------



## epi.is

JohnM252 said:


> NOS WZ0091ej.
> 
> View attachment 16332409
> 
> 
> View attachment 16332537


great find and NOS too !
are the hands painted blue with that blue tint paint usually used ?


----------



## JohnM67

epi.is said:


> great find and NOS too !
> are the hands painted blue with that blue tint paint usually used ?


I believe it's blued steel. It looks that way, but I might be wrong.

Better pictures:


----------



## Petrus001

RK-AU0203B. Aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## epi.is

Petrus001 said:


> RK-AU0203B. Aftermarket bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16349382


looks great on a steel bracelet ! I've been hoping to see someone do it, would love to see more pics.
is it a generic 21mm bracelet with folded end links ?


----------



## Petrus001

epi.is said:


> looks great on a steel bracelet ! I've been hoping to see someone do it, would love to see more pics.
> is it a generic 21mm bracelet with folded end links ?


Yes it’s a cheap 21mm bracelet with hollow links; mainly wanted to see how it looks. The fit was not perfect and took some fiddling. But the look is not bad I think!


----------



## Petrus001

Nothing too interesting here - just an Orient Star “Basic”. That is the model name: the “Basic.” Excuse me but: Hahahahahahaha! This is not “Basic” - it practically looks like a GS! It should be called “Grand Stellarium Supreme Excelsior”. Orient Star needs help with branding.


----------



## bnelson293

You make a good point. But it’s OK if they fly under the radar. The lucky few who appreciate their quality will benefit from the lack of hype and markup.


----------



## ninzeo

Wearing the sunburst blue explorient today before it has found it's new owner (yes, currently for sale)...Wears incredibly slim


----------



## ninzeo

Nvm…wrong thread


----------



## Jwon




----------



## GUTuna

Original Strap Too!


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## JohnM67

WZ0121fd.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Love the case of your OS, would have made a killer Orient 'turtle' dive watch.


----------



## ninzeo

Does anyone know a good (aftermarket) metal bracelet for the Orient Star GMT LE? 21mm lugs. Incoming…


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Orient Star for this super Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## epi.is

ninzeo said:


> Does anyone know a good (aftermarket) metal bracelet for the Orient Star GMT LE? 21mm lugs. Incoming…


These look fantastic on a bracelet, heres mine on a factory bracelet:










As to where to get a bracelet that will fit; I spent some time looking around but its a very fat solid endlink and 21mm so it's super unique, there's nothing around that will really fit it that I know of. the endlink profile and springbar location is comparable to an SKX but the SKX is 22mm. I did try grinding down a 22mm SKX bracelet to 21mm and it fit ok, but didn't persist with it as it didn't do the watch justice.
Safest bet is getting a generic 21mm hollow endlink and massaging the profile to fit.

If you get something to work, let us know, would be keen to find other options too.


----------



## ninzeo

epi.is said:


> These look fantastic on a bracelet, heres mine on a factory bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 16384540
> 
> 
> As to where to get a bracelet that will fit; I spent some time looking around but its a very fat solid endlink and 21mm so it's super unique, there's nothing around that will really fit it that I know of. the endlink profile and springbar location is comparable to an SKX but the SKX s 21mm. I did try grinding down a 22mm SKX bracelet to 21mm and it fit ok, but didnt persist with it as it didn't do the watch justice.
> Safest bet is getting a generic 21mm hollow endlink and massaging the profile to fit.
> 
> If you get something to work, let us know, would be keen to find other options too.


Looks great! Where did you get yours? It’s hard to source one…But ideally I want the original bracelet. Will let you know if I find a good alternative in the meantime…


----------



## Cougar17

Orient Star today, Orient Mako USA II for tomorrow.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## epi.is

naganaga said:


> This beautiful Orient Star for this super Sunday!
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


Love those models, Orients checker plate dial pattern is beautiful, I always enjoy it on my Royal:


----------



## naganaga

epi.is said:


> Love those models, Orients checker plate dial pattern is beautiful, I always enjoy it on my Royal:
> View attachment 16387269


Your watch is beautiful! 

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## epi.is

ninzeo said:


> Looks great! Where did you get yours? It’s hard to source one…But ideally I want the original bracelet. Will let you know if I find a good alternative in the meantime…


It's a bracelet from a Blue version, I somehow justified getting both to myself. It is one of my 'perfect' watches that i'll keep forever, so it made sense to get a backup while they're still available.

I tried my best to source a seperate factory bracelet, but neither Orient Japan or any other dealer/supplier could supply it.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Dedan




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq

Dedan said:


> View attachment 16434260
> 
> View attachment 16434259


I also have this watch, Love it more everyday! A lot of watch


----------



## Dedan

cmiguelq said:


> I also have this watch, Love it more everyday! A lot of watch


Indeed, it's an underrated gem. Enjoy it!


----------



## TypeSly




----------



## JohnM67

WZ0331fd.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Thorlak

Dos anyone know a good place to find Royal Orient fs? I might go to japan next year


----------



## Eran

Thorlak said:


> Dos anyone know a good place to find Royal Orient fs? I might go to japan next year


I doubt you'll find any stockist of Royal Orients... You might find local vintage watch stores but I'll be surprised if any one store has more items than what you'd just generally find on Yahoo Japan or eBay. Not that it wouldn't be fun trying!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I just checked the 'hard-off' site, only a single OS Royal listed 

ORIENT STAR ROYAL| hand-wound wristwatches| HARDOFF Off Mall |1030510000016427


----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

New one for me today, arrived this morning. I love the MOP burgundy dial and rose gold XII and VI indices as well as the gold hands.


----------



## Pete26

A few better shots.


----------



## david_martin

Just got one today.


----------



## Pete26

epi.is said:


> It's a bracelet from a Blue version, I somehow justified getting both to myself. It is one of my 'perfect' watches that i'll keep forever, so it made sense to get a backup while they're still available.
> 
> I tried my best to source a seperate factory bracelet, but neither Orient Japan or any other dealer/supplier could supply it.


Are they still available? where is the best place to source them? Thanks


----------



## epi.is

Pete26 said:


> Are they still available? where is the best place to source them? Thanks


The bracelets are impossible to buy seperately, I tried every avenue I could at the time. Now the watch is 8 or so years old and Orient wouldn't even have stock anyway.

If you're looking for a Grey dialed watch though, there is one for auction right now on Yahoo Japan.


----------



## JTK Awesome

Decided to give Orient one more chance after realizing I needed to add the Power Reserve complication to my collection. Latest acquisitions are a Mido Multifort PR and this guy, which I swapped to a ColaReb Strapple navy strap to dress it up a bit.

View media item 15257873


----------



## desc82

JTK Awesome said:


> Decided to give Orient one more chance after realizing I needed to add the Power Reserve complication to my collection. Latest acquisitions are a Mido Multifort PR and this guy, which I swapped to a ColaReb Strapple navy strap to dress it up a bit.
> 
> View media item 15257873


This watch contains three controversial features : open heart, PR and roman numerals. But these are not overly done, and are well balanced in this case. Enjoy your new OS.


----------



## JTK Awesome

desc82 said:


> This watch contains three *controversial* features : open heart, PR and roman numerals.


WUS being WUS


----------



## wovivi01




----------



## Gerry.GEG

I like my 1964 retro diver better than the new one they're putting out with different hands and styling.


----------



## xj40




----------



## cmiguelq

Love this one!


----------



## KoolKat

Gerry.GEG said:


> I like my 1964 retro diver better than the new one they're putting out with different hands and styling.
> View attachment 16854351


Totally agree. This first gen is more subdued and elegant imo, easily dress up or down and more versatile. Not to mention it is a limited edition to 500 pieces. Mine says hello.


----------



## Bobbejaan

Dedan said:


> View attachment 16434260
> 
> View attachment 16434259


is this the titanium model ?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn CPH2307 met Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

Bobbejaan said:


> is this the titanium model ?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn CPH2307 met Tapatalk


No this is the stainless steel model 👍


----------



## Dedan




----------



## cmiguelq

Dedan said:


> View attachment 16962099


I have the same, its one of my keepers!


----------



## JTK Awesome

JTK Awesome said:


> Decided to give Orient one more chance after realizing I needed to add the Power Reserve complication to my collection. Latest acquisitions are a Mido Multifort PR and this guy, which I swapped to a ColaReb Strapple navy strap to dress it up a bit.


Realized I had too many dress watches so I'm letting this one go. Started missing my old Orient Star Sports Diver so I bought another one 










BTW - Great buying experience with Serious Watches. They started off selling Orient watches over 10 years ago.


----------



## Pete26

This one for me, lovely burgundy MOP dial, open heart...Lovely.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## JTK Awesome

finally found the ”right” NATO for my Orient Star, thanks to WatchGecko


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## sinner777

OS diver.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## siomon




----------



## JTK Awesome

JTK Awesome said:


> finally found the ”right” NATO for my Orient Star, thanks to WatchGecko
> View attachment 16993126


Found this ZuluDiver NATO on WatchGecko that I overall like better. I wish the stripe were more golden but the blue is much nicer shade. Also disliked that the previous NATO was single-pass; those buckles are a PITA.


----------



## rustinbox

View attachment 17051121


----------



## cmiguelq

OS day!


----------



## cmiguelq

OS day!


----------



## Eran

Making it a double: two Royal Orients, separated by five decades. 1958/9 "polka dot" and 2008 ref. WE0011EG


----------



## Shmurge

My NY watches


----------



## Nic98765




----------



## sickondivers

*ORIENT STAR #LosAngeles







*


----------

